# Phrag Nitidissimum



## Wendy (Feb 19, 2007)

Phrag Nitidissimum is caudatum x Conchiferum. Grown intermediate and about 3-4' under HID lights. Potted in CHC, shagnum and perlite. I got this over three years ago; first time blooming for me.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats Wendy! It's a beauty! And with more buds to come, you'll be enjoying it for a while.


----------



## Heather (Feb 19, 2007)

Gorgeous, Wendy! Nice job on the blooming. You're more patient than I!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2007)

That's really cool!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 20, 2007)

Very beautiful, Wendy!

How long are the petals?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks all. So far the petals (measured this morning) are 15" and still growing.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2007)

HAHA take that Paph sanderanianum nuts!


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 21, 2007)

wonderful


----------



## Rayb (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking Good Can you take a picture of the whole plant?
Thanks 
Ray


----------



## Wendy (Feb 21, 2007)

I can try....I'll post a plant shot soon.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 21, 2007)

Beautiful colour on that bloom


----------



## Rayb (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Wendy looking forward to it. 
Ray


----------



## Wendy (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is a quick full plant shot 'in situ'. I didn't want to take it out and bounce the petals (now 17") around as I have a show in two weeks but can if you would like a better shot. Let me know if this is okay. It's a big plant as you can tell.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2007)

It looks gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2007)

Heather said:


> Gorgeous, Wendy! Nice job on the blooming. You're more patient than I!


No kidding. oke: 
Thanx for the full plant shot it looks great. Is it a select plant?


----------



## dave b (Feb 23, 2007)

Very cool phrag.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh Wendy, now I really want Nitidissimum, just went to the top of my wish list. So how so you keep the tips of the petals from withering to quickly?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2007)

NY Eric...I'm not sure what you mean by a select plant. I got it as a single growth division and wanted it because it was a long petaled Phrag.

Barbara...I flush the pots with lots of clear water to get rid of the salts. I still get browning leaf tips but not many really bad cases.

Thank you to everyone.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Wendy, I wondered if that might be the case. I had the fertilizer on one of mine a little stronger than usual, then the petals burned within a couple days. Very sad.


----------



## John M (Feb 25, 2007)

Spectacular Wendy! 'Finger's crossed to help it make it to the RBG show!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2007)

By 'select' I mean w/ named or awarded parents.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh... Then no...it just says its own name on the tag. No mommy or daddy. Thanks though....now I know what select means. I am planning on taking it to judging on Saturday so maybe it will become 'famous' in it's own right. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Sandy O (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi, Wendy---

I hope the petals of your Nitidisimum arrive at the show without withering---it's difficult to transport the long-tailed phrags. I grow a lot of the long-tails, and I have an assortment of cardboard box "coffins" that I use...they're long, narrow cardboard boxes filled with pillow batting or shredded florist paper. I put a plastic bag around the pot to contain the potting mix and then lay the phrag down in the box, arranging the petals and sepals so that they are pillowed by the shredded paper or batting. Petals arrive in good condition without the shriveling that usually occurs when petals are left to dangle and sway in the box as the car goes to the show or judging. My friends tease me about my phrag coffins, but they really work well. 

---Sandy in miserably cold and snowy northern Indiana


----------



## Heather (Mar 3, 2007)

Best of luck with the judging Wendy. Let us know what happens, of course!


----------



## Rayb (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank You Wendy That was a great shot of the whole plant . Looks good real good. can't wait to see what the judges say.A friend of mine has one in bloom now he bought it from OL I haven't been to visit but he said it looks awesome. It's his first long petaled phrag. Good luck 

Ray


----------



## Wendy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Well no award today. The judges did look at it for almost 40 minutes so I was hopeful but they decided to pass in the end. I was told it is bigger than average with longer petals than most of the awarded ones but the colour could have been stronger. I was happy with it and the judges told me it was a nice show quality Phrag.

Thanks for the tip Sandy. I ship my long petaled Paphs and Phrags in a plastic covered box and put a big nest of soft material around the base to protect the petals from bouncing around. I also spritz down the medium (I dress them up in fancy pots and live moss) so that the plastic cover retains humidity....protects the long petals from the dry air.


----------

